# I got some courage...



## silenced (Jan 24, 2009)

#1. After months of lurking, I finally mustered up enough courage to post a thread (this one lol)!

#2. I have been delaying my drive test for quite a while because I was afraid of calling to set up an appointment and I always thought that I "was not ready" to pass a drive test  :blush. Finally, today I called and set the appointment up! :clap I've been practicing a lot the last couple of months so hopefully that gives me some confidence to pass!

Whew! My first thread! That wasn't too bad


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad you posted and congratulations on setting up the appointment!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

silenced said:


> #1. After months of lurking, I finally mustered up enough courage to post a thread (this one lol)!
> 
> #2. I have been delaying my drive test for quite a while because I was afraid of calling to set up an appointment and I always thought that I "was not ready" to pass a drive test  :blush. Finally, today I called and set the appointment up! :clap I've been practicing a lot the last couple of months so hopefully that gives me some confidence to pass!
> 
> *Whew! My first thread! That wasn't too bad*


That's usually how it works :lol. We are responding .

Congratulations!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Actually, you are a lot more ready to pass the test than you think.
If you have any questions, post again! We may be from different states/provinces, but the tests are kind of similar.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck on the driving test!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Right on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello, welcome, good luck on the driving test  I failed mine twice, btw, passed 3rd time.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey! I actually passed the first time. I did well, but was noticeably anxious. I sat there adjusting my seat for SO long before I even began. I think the guy kind of felt sorry for me, and was like "see that wasn't so bad!". 

Most of the people I've talked to have failed it one or more times, so it's not a big deal if you do, though obviously a relief if you pass the first time. 

GL. Congrats on calling too.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Your first thread! Awesome! Good luck on the driver's test. I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## SomethingTangible (May 8, 2009)

Hey! Congrats on losing your thread viriginity. And don't worry about the drivers training test, it's easy and you've do fine, especially if you've been practicing. You must be so excited! ^ ^


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations! :boogie


----------



## silenced (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies and encouragement! 

I will try my best and see what happens, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

Hey Silenced, congrats on getting up the courage to post. It is kinda intimidating I guess you could say at first but people here are great and so nice. and I totally relate to the drivers test thing, I just got my permit 2 months ago and I'm almost 18. I was just too afraid to do it for some odd reasons, mostly because I didn't think I actually could. But come to find out it was easy-- I passed on the first try (the only one out of all 3 of my friends to do so haha), and I guess I finished the test really quick too. You can do the same, easily. Good luck!


----------



## silenced (Jan 24, 2009)

My drive test is tomorrow morning, and I am excited but nervous at the same time...
I drove around the place where I am taking the test, and I made a few mistakes but I understand what I need to do so hopefully I will pass! 
Some good luck wouldn't hurt either!
:clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck! I could've gotten my license ages ago but I'm too scared to drive. ):


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck Silenced let us know how it turns out.


----------



## silenced (Jan 24, 2009)

Guess what? I passed!! :clap
And I have to believe that your good luck wishes came true because I just did enough to pass!
Obviously its a huge relief, I really didn't want to call again and go there again...I really don't like being in the DMV office lol.


:thanks everyone for your support!!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the drive test! I have always been very nervous before making appointments with anything too lol


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your success with us.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats on passing your driving test. :duck


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Excellent news, congratulations on passing your driving test.


----------

